# Prince William- the frog



## Pearly (Jun 19, 2016)

Yesterday I went out to prep the cinderblocks enclosing tort garden for planting, threw shovelful of dirt to start filling the hollow space out, and something jumps out of the hole, almost in my face! I'm startled but quickly notice froggy shape. Name him Prince William and leave his cinderblock hollow. He stayed there the whole time I was working. Probably thinking he was invisible

. I've seen one on my front steps as well. That one lives in my flower pots. Not sure what kind of froggy he is but they are both most welcome in my garden


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 19, 2016)

It looks like a toad.
But nicer looking than the ones we have here.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (Jun 19, 2016)

I agree with Zeropilot, looks like a toad but he looks cool. and that's a cute picture of him.


----------



## Pearly (Jun 19, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> It looks like a toad.
> But nicer looking than the ones we have here.


Frog-toad, close enough I'm very clueless about reptiles, amphibians etc but always enjoy learning. Any idea what kind toad he is?


----------



## Pearly (Jun 19, 2016)

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> I agree with Zeropilot, looks like a toad but he looks cool. and that's a cute picture of him.


Haha, i have to clean up my phone memory. Can't take any more pics now, got too much stuff on it. But yeah, isn't Prince William cute?!


----------



## Rue (Jun 19, 2016)

Wonder what kind that is? All we have in our yard is the Canadian Toad. 

I am quite happy to have them! But they are not as cute as yours!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 19, 2016)

Pearly said:


> Haha, i have to clean up my phone memory. Can't take any more pics now, got too much stuff on it. But yeah, isn't Prince William cute?!



You need to kiss him!


----------



## Pearly (Jun 19, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> You need to kiss him!


Haha! I would totally kiss him! Animals are often much more kissable than some people


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 19, 2016)

This is one of my many cane toads. This fellow keeps showing up in my pen. I toss him over the fence and within 48 hours, he's back.
These are toxic. You may not want to kiss them.


----------



## Yelloweyed (Jun 19, 2016)

Ahhhhhh.... (Runs the other way!)


----------



## dmmj (Jun 19, 2016)

Pearly said:


> Haha! I would totally kiss him! Animals are often much more kissable than some people


she said thinking of me


----------



## CathyNed (Jun 19, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> This is one of my many cane toads. This fellow keeps showing up in my pen. I toss him over the fence and within 48 hours, he's back.
> These are toxic. You may not want to kiss them.


He doesnt look like he is going to turn into a prince any time soon!!!


----------



## Pearly (Jun 19, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> This is one of my many cane toads. This fellow keeps showing up in my pen. I toss him over the fence and within 48 hours, he's back.
> These are toxic. You may not want to kiss them.


Hey Ed, I think my Prince William maybe that toxic toad... He wasn't there today, but I saw the other one on my front steps. That one is too quick for me to take a good look. Toxic or not, I don't mind frogs, toads, bats, birds, lizards, they all eat bugs. If William is indeed that cane toad, do you think I should worry about leaving the babies alone there for any period of time during a day?


----------



## Pearly (Jun 19, 2016)

Yelloweyed said:


> Ahhhhhh.... (Runs the other way!)


Chill! Just a little "froggy"


----------



## Pearly (Jun 19, 2016)

dmmj said:


> she said thinking of me


Nah! Never!


----------



## Pearly (Jun 19, 2016)

CathyNed said:


> He doesnt look like he is going to turn into a prince any time soon!!!


But I thought he was adorable!!!


----------



## Pearly (Jun 19, 2016)

Pearly said:


> But I thought he was adorable!!!


Made me think of the old king in Shrek


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 20, 2016)

Pearly said:


> Hey Ed, I think my Prince William maybe that toxic toad... He wasn't there today, but I saw the other one on my front steps. That one is too quick for me to take a good look. Toxic or not, I don't mind frogs, toads, bats, birds, lizards, they all eat bugs. If William is indeed that cane toad, do you think I should worry about leaving the babies alone there for any period of time during a day?


No. He'll be of no harm.
I just don't like them hanging out and crapping in my watering pools.
I don't kill them. I just let them loose far away. It has to be REALLY far away or they come right back. I still don't know how he keeps getting in.
It's the same guy with the same scrapes.


----------



## Pearly (Jun 20, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> No. He'll be of no harm.
> I just don't like them hanging out and crapping in my watering pools.
> I don't kill them. I just let them loose far away. It has to be REALLY far away or they come right back. I still don't know how he keeps getting in.
> It's the same guy with the same scrapes.


How dare they crap in your watering pools?!


----------



## ColleenT (Jun 24, 2016)

Is that a spadefoot toad?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 24, 2016)

This morning I took him to work with me. About eleven miles away...And let him loose by a canal.
I doubt very seriously that he'll find his way home again.


----------



## Pearly (Jun 30, 2016)

ColleenT said:


> Is that a spadefoot toad?


Ed thinks he maybe a cane toad.... I don't know! It's embarrassing how little I know about N.American flora and fauna. In Poland knowing our natural environment was part of the general education, so I did know my plants, and animals well enough to survive camping in total wilderness for 1-2 wks in a small group with only supplies that we could log to the camp site in our backpacks... Mushroom and berrypicking, here we come! Btw you do have to know your muschrooms bcs people die from eating wrong ones every year. Anyway, Colleen don't you think prince William is adorable??? Does the spadefoot have those poison glands too?


----------

